# South Fulton Reports



## PChunter (Sep 9, 2011)

This is for all of us South of I-20 Fulton Co. hunters. Good luck this season guys!


----------



## PChunter (Sep 10, 2011)

*opening day*

Doe down over clover plot


----------



## PChunter (Sep 13, 2011)

*short video of opening day doe kill*

Here is the link to photobucket.
http://s1187.photobucket.com/albums...ew&current=photobucket-9798-1315931910938.mp4


----------



## PChunter (Sep 18, 2011)

Slow this morning, nothing seen in the whiteoaks.


----------



## PChunter (Oct 5, 2011)

They are laying down scrapes pretty hard, popping up daily


----------



## basschaser (Oct 7, 2011)

sweet DB  ill film ya any day of the week, you huntin in my neck of the woods


----------



## onespirit125 (Oct 24, 2011)

hunt in Chat hills area and this past weekend starting seeing bucks on the move during day light hours for the first time. Seeing alot of scrapes and rub trees as well. Acorns falling like crazy and saw 8 different deer Sun morning 10/23 between 9am - 1pm, looks like a good year in the makings. Good luck to all


----------



## PChunter (Oct 25, 2011)

The 2 1/2 yr olds are on their feet a lot. I agree tons of sign showing now and the big hood scrapes are starting to pop up. I videoed a decent buck chasing hard sunday about 11:30 near campcreek rd in a field. Should be good to go here in a few weeks with the big boys getting into it. This weather front coming in Friday may get some bigger bucks on their feet.


----------



## bdillard (Oct 25, 2011)

def lots of scrapes on the ground..starting to see hood scrapes pop up alot..about 2.5 more weeks and it should be wide open.. seeing little bucks bump doe's now.. ready for the big boyz to get on their feet..good luck to all..


----------



## PChunter (Nov 3, 2011)

Whats the word guys? Im headed to the bottoms tomorrow morning. We will see.


----------



## onespirit125 (Nov 4, 2011)

Have to work this weekend but taking off the week of 11/7-11th to hunt, will be on Steed rd and off Creel rd giving it my best. Good luck to all -


----------



## swamp (Nov 4, 2011)

I  will be on one of my South Fulton spots in the morning!


----------



## PChunter (Nov 4, 2011)

only saw one doe this morning during the wind storm, but there are some bucks getting very mad at some poor trees, which yall know what that means! it's getting close


----------



## PChunter (Nov 8, 2011)

Well had a big scunk this morning, saw zero deer.


----------



## mbl223 (Nov 14, 2011)

Went this morning.  3 does and a little 8.  He was cruising more than he was chasing.  I would have figured this would be the week.


----------



## onespirit125 (Nov 20, 2011)

Hunted yesterday from 7 - 1 & 3 - 6 and saw no deer. dont know what is going on, scrapes all but dead and not seeing any signs of the rut. saw one buck chasing a doe two weeks ago and that is it, been dead every since. Hunt Chatt Hills area off Creal rd, has anyone in that area seen or had any luck?


----------



## twiggs25 (Nov 20, 2011)

*South Fulton*

I'm off of Vernon Grove Rd.  Hunted hard the past two weekends and have seen one doe..…that's it!!!! Before two weeks ago, was was seeing a ton of deer but still NO rut activity at all. I don't know what is going on!!


----------



## limbhanger (Nov 20, 2011)

I hunt Palmetto, up until last night had few deer sightings. Had a small dink under me for an hour, the doe large does stayed in the thick. No sign of rut activity as of today. Off this week so its on like popcorn!!


----------



## PChunter (Nov 20, 2011)

it's dead out there bad guys, IDK whats going on but, it's got to go soon.


----------



## swamp (Nov 20, 2011)

Saw a nice buck  last week but he never closed the distance and actually turned around.  Yesterday nothing on another tract!  Week before Thanksgiving always ROCKS, dont know whats up maybe the weather?  School is out Tuesday, Wednesday Im in the woods!


----------



## z71mathewsman (Nov 20, 2011)

*Fulton,,,,,*

Hunting Camp Creek area tommorrow morning,will let you guys know what I see.


----------



## austanj (Nov 20, 2011)

i hunt close to the fulton co airport brown field 285/75 seen a 7 point after a doe but nothing real strong yet? what the heck is going on?


----------



## J Ferguson (Nov 21, 2011)

Hunted last friday, saturday and sunday. Had a 120ish 8 chasing a doe hard all morning friday. Thought we were gonna have a good weekend after that. we were wrong after that it was dead dead dead..... dont know whats going on.


----------



## bow stopper (Nov 21, 2011)

Big 8 by himself...just walking...saturday at 10 but couldn't get a shot.


----------



## z71mathewsman (Nov 21, 2011)

*Fulton,,,,,*

Got in the stand before daylight,Im pretty sure deer were walking around me.Saw 1 little deer running at 10am.Sit in stand till 11:15.No rutting activity that I seen.


----------



## mbl223 (Nov 25, 2011)

Went Wednesday, Thursday morning and this morning. Wednesday was slow.  Still a ton of acorns on the ground.  Thursday morning saw 6 does and 2 small bucks. This morning shot a 10 while he was chasing a doe.  After I shot him another buck came down same trail and ran right past him.  Had a buddy kill a nice nine at 12:30 this afternoon chasing a doe.  I think the rut is either late, or was early and they are coming back in.


----------



## outdooradventures44 (Nov 28, 2011)

S Fulton Rut Theory,
And its just that, a theory. i obtained permission to hunt a beautiful tract of land in s fulton last january. Lets just say, near camp creek pkwy. 
I immediatly put out the trail cams and began getting lots of pics, lots of Does, a few small bucks and a couple Good-uns. When I say Lots of Does I mean, like 10 to one; buck to doe ratio. This is a good sized tract of land and I followed DNR deer desity recomendations. Now 10 to 1 might be a bit of stretch, but belive me the ratio is way outta wack. 
Anyway, I put the trail cams back out in late spring and confirmed what I had seen before with the addition of LOTS of fawns. Lots of twins and even two does had three with them. 
Fast forward to August and I began getting picks of some, more than 2, good bucks, with one absolute stud. Seems the age class of the bucks is very good with 1.5 yr old bucks and up. Plenty of basket racks, severl 90 to 100 inch bucks and a few 130s.
Fast forward to the season. I have watched the rut (scrapes and rubs)sign come and go, TWICE NOW. On october 23rd I started seeing sign, fresh scrapes, lots of rubs, hunted october 28th eve and had a nice 8 push a doe by me, let him walk, 15 minutes later a stud ran a doe and two fawns by me, tounge hangin out, nose to the ground, grunting the whole way. Dew on him but couldnt stop him. 4 days later befor an eve hunt I was sittin in my jeep watching a field and another big buck ran 4 does into the field, he corraled one and pushed her back in the woods. About that time the scrapes went dead. Each hunt the next 6 days I saw bucks crusin or following does. About 5 days later I checked trail cams and had two bucks workin scrapes the hadnt hit in over a week. By mid november the chasing and running of does started up again and the scrapes went cold. 
Today I just got back from a week with the family and went to check trail cams and there are fresh scrapes and rubs everywhere in two places I hunt.
Now my Theory is this. I belive that the buck to doe ratio is so outta wack that the does arnt all getting breed and because this has been an ongoing thing for several years different does come into estrus at different times throughout the months of november and december thus making the bucks either chasing hot does or re-establishing thier rut sign. I know does come in 28 days after thier initial estrus but I belive that the rut in this area will be up and down thru January when the last does are breed. I have trail cam pics of last years fawns with spots on them as late as October so these fawns had to be concieved in January.

Your Thoughts. If I am right Its gonna be fun huntin till Jan 31st


----------



## mbl223 (Nov 28, 2011)

I agree with this somewhat, but the land I hunt has been managed for at least 10 years.  We take a couple of does every year, but we are seeinng the same thing.  I talked to a guy who hunted all day saturday and he said that he had 8 does feeding in a food plot and 6 different bucks came by checking them.  Who knows?


----------



## outdooradventures44 (Dec 7, 2011)

K Guys, Took a walk today after the rain let up and found a scrape cleaned out. Im hoping a secondary rut going on. Ill be in the woods tommorow eve after a meeting and all day Saturday. What are you guys seeing in south fulton???


----------



## hunt6x6elk1 (Dec 8, 2011)

I like the out of whack buck to doe ratio idea. We ahve a similar problem on Corp land at Lake Russel. The scrapes have been fresh and gone dead off and on all season long, Have seen very few bucks and have seen TONS of big groups of does all the time. Som of them still have what have to be really late drop young with them from last season leading us to believe that we nhave the same senario that you have in south Fulton on your property. We therfore came to the conclussion that we needed to kill every doe that we see and none of the bucks the rest of the year to try to get a better ratio for next season. Thoughts?


----------



## outdooradventures44 (Jan 5, 2012)

4 bucks yesterday eve. Came directly under my stand and feed in a little food plot I have planted on a gas line. 2 1/2 yr old 8, just inside the ears, nice but not a shooter, a young 6, a young 4 and a spike. Also 3 freash scrapes and a fresh rub withing 60 yrds of the stand. They are still lookin


----------

